# Premiere Fall Update 2013



## tlw_2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Signed my box up requesting the 2013 Fall update.

Anyone received it yet? Would like to know version #.

tw


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

It hasn't been released yet, probably before Oct 31st - SW Vers 20.3.7.1 according to Margret.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9860061#post9860061


TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, this is the *"Fall Update". 20.3.7.1 will be available to TiVo Premiere boxes later this month.* (http://www.tivo.com/priority to get your Premiere to the front the list.)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Once it is released, you are sure to see several threads talking about it. Rest assured, it will not be without both praise and critics and will not be released quietly.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, pretty much guaranteed they'll fix some stuff, add some new stuff, and break other stuff and/or ignore stuff that's still broken.

It's the Tivo Way.


----------



## GameJerk (Jul 8, 2007)

Any idea what this update will be fixing?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Supposedly one thing will be the "no suggestions" issue people have been having.


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2003)

Set your expectations low and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'm at a loss for what exactly the update is supposed to bring since I've heard no specific information on the exact date of when it'll be rolled out, unlike the update for Roamio that got pushed out on October 17th with a great long changelog. There has been a vague mention of an improved Netflix application somewhere online, but of course without that Premiere specific changelog it's all going to be speculation. If this is supposed to be the exact same update for the Roamio why wasn't it released on the same day? Does TiVo need these extra days to screw it up so we'll be disgusted and purchase Roamios?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

JWhites said:


> I'm at a loss for what exactly the update is supposed to bring since I've heard no specific information on the exact date of when it'll be rolled out, unlike the update for Roamio that got pushed out on October 17th with a great long changelog.


Why would Margaret post a change log for an update which isn't out yet?

Via various back channels, I can tell you it'll bring DTA, more HD screens, a variety of bug fixes. I'm well over 50/50 new Netlifx, Youtube, and DIAL will make an appearance without the Roamio UI elements expected next year. I'm sure there will be other and more detailed info available when the time comes.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dave, so we can know what to expect and look forward to and know what is going to be fixed and what is not, instead of us trying to figure out what they fixed and didn't fix, and what was broken and what wasn't broken like we did for the 20.3.1 update. How good are your back channels? I saw your page about the update and the twitter post about the Roamio UI coming in 2014 but I don't know if it's gonna come for retail units or if it's just going to be for MSO units from RCN. I don't want to get disappointed, ya know? What is DIAL? What bug fixes specifically are going to be fixed? Are they going to fix the dang program description truncation or bring back the motherboard temperature degree symbol or the many other things they broke in the 20.3.1 update?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

JWhites said:


> Dave, so we can know what to expect and look forward to and know what is going to be fixed and what is not, instead of us trying to figure out what they fixed and didn't fix, and what was broken and what wasn't broken like we did for the 20.3.1 update.


Margret has confirmed a few fixes along the way, just not in a list. If this release really does include Netflix and YouTube updates, they may also be planning a press unveil of some sort. Likewise, my Spidey sense is signaling out-of-home Roamio streaming is a lock for this month. Just a question of this week or next.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So you want to ***** about what is not included sooner rather than later? That makes no sense to me but you can request anything you like.  

Margret has done a great job providing us a sheet of notes upon the initial priority release. Your complaints seem premature, as there is nothing to indicate this will not take place this time around.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> So you want to ***** about what is not included sooner rather than later? That makes no sense to me but you can request anything you like.
> 
> Margret has done a great job providing us a list upon the initial release to those who signed up for the priority release. Your complaints seem premature, as there is nothing to indicate this will not take place this time around.


I signed up for the release. Do you know if there is an official thread regarding the sign up?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info on the release. Is there any word on fixes to TiVo desktop for MACs? Can't display my photo library on Premier. Get database error and have rebuilt iPhoto libraries, repaired disk permissions, etc. to address possible problems on the MAC end.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> So you want to ***** about what is not included sooner rather than later? That makes no sense to me but you can request anything you like.
> 
> Margret has done a great job providing us a sheet of notes upon the initial priority release. Your complaints seem premature, as there is nothing to indicate this will not take place this time around.


 Still waiting for release notes on 20.3.1 to see what they added to justify all that they broke.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> Is there any word on fixes to TiVo desktop for MACs?


TiVo Desktop is a separate product and has been stale for quite some time. If they are working on an update, which I doubt, then it's unlikely to coincide with a software release for the TiVo itself.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone get this yet?


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

If it doesn't include DTA I'm going to be very disappointed...again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone get this yet?


I suspect the day it starts rolling out, there will be several threads...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the day it starts rolling out, there will be several threads...


Hopefully one major thread by Margret with a list of bug fixes and added features. One can only hope.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Hopefully one major thread by Margret with a list of bug fixes and added features. One can only hope.


But you can count on about a dozen of the first people to notice it racing to their computers/phones and starting threads! 

(I wonder if the mods get advance notice? "Mod alert! Mod alert! Man the merge buttons!")


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

They could make Tivo Desktop somewhat relevant again by adding desktop streaming capabilities


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That old application isn't worth the effort. I would rather see them create a web based TiVo stream solution. 

Get the Android version done, then a nice browser based TiVo to Go and they would be in really good shape.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

Only wish that TiVo was faster at updating software. They tend to be extremely slow and not fully forth coming with what is being fixed or updated. Don't get me wrong. I enjoy my TiVo's a lot. Just would like to see bugs fixed faster. Also, on the premiere line, it would be nice doe the UI to be updated so that it can be a little faster. I've read an update to the UI is coming next year. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

NotNowChief said:


> If it doesn't include DTA I'm going to be very disappointed...again.


It has already been announced on many sites that it does include it...
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-10/tivo-premiere-fall-update-cometh/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Jackamus said:


> Also, on the premiere line, it would be nice doe the UI to be updated so that it can be a little faster. I've read an update to the UI is coming next year. Hopefully that is the case.


It's unlikely the UI will get any faster. The Premiere line is limited by an underpowered CPU. If you want a faster UI get a Roamio, it has a much faster CPU and a much faster UI.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I still think if the UI was moved into the cloud or something it would be faster because it wouldn't rely on the CPU or the GPU just the speed of the internet connection it's attached to.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

JWhites said:


> I still think if the UI was moved into the cloud or something it would be faster because it wouldn't rely on the CPU or the GPU just the speed of the internet connection it's attached to.


More likely they will force everyone to buy and IPAD for the UI.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

shamilian said:


> More likely they will force everyone to buy and IPAD for the UI.


Can you translate that in to something that possibly makes sense please? tyvm...


----------



## Renesis (Feb 27, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Can you translate that in to something that possibly makes sense please? tyvm...


Instead of using a remote control you would load an app on the iPad and use it to control the TiVo.

I already do that in some sense. The iPad TiVo app is a lot faster than the Premiere interface so I use it whenever I can.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish they would start sending it out already


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> Still waiting for release notes on 20.3.1 to see what they added to justify all that they broke.


+1 :up:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> <snip>Does TiVo need these extra days to screw it up so we'll be disgusted and purchase Roamios?


Now that the Roamio is out, every time I see any mention of a Premiere update I feel hope, which is quickly overridden by fear of that.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> Now that the Roamio is out, every time I see any mention of a Premiere update I feel hope, which is quickly overridden by fear of that.


You too? Usually instead of fear, I get really pissed off.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey TiVo is not Apple LOL!
That is it's not an update that backfills prior gen equipment.

So anything TiVo puts out is a gift to us Premiere owners.

Yes by expectations are set low.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

NoVa said:


> Hey TiVo is not Apple LOL!
> That is it's not an update that backfills prior gen equipment.
> 
> So anything TiVo puts out is a gift to us Premiere owners.
> ...


I am pretty sure we paid for that "gift" with either a large lifetime payment or many monthly payments.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

shamilian said:


> More likely they will force everyone to buy and IPAD for the UI.


Hey I wouldn't mind an iPad if TiVo and Apple team up and give us a huge discount for current subscribers. Hurrah for corporate synergy!


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Now that the Roamio is out, every time I see any mention of a Premiere update I feel hope, which is quickly overridden by fear of that.


Relax... TiVo isn't going to kill their own products. My guess is the extra time is so they can spread the rollout over a few weeks/months to handle the resulting increase in support calls. No rollout goes perfect, people will end up calling support.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

pbubel said:


> Relax... TiVo isn't going to kill their own products. My guess is the extra time is so they can spread the rollout over a few weeks/months to handle the resulting increase in support calls. No rollout goes perfect, people will end up calling support.


Yeah, TiVo may not _intentionally_ kill their own products, but they don't exactly have a very good track record and no one has any faith in their ability not to screw it up. Look at how many years it's taken to get the Premiere where it is today compared to what it was marketed as when it was released in 2009, and in the end they had to release an entirely new product.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

It's now the end of October and still no word on a date for the release of this update. Not even a mention on their website like they did for their past major releases.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

The stated date was "end of October", right? In that case, I'd bet that the update will be released next Tuesday, the 29th. Gives them a chance to get past the weekend issues on Monday, and a few days left in the week to handle all the support calls that come in from the new update.

With Thursday being Halloween, I doubt they would release it then. It's not an official holiday, but so many companies have contests and parties that it's not a good idea to schedule a major release on that day.

Of course, this assumes that they still plan on releasing the update this month.


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

JWhites said:


> It's now the end of October and still no word on a date for the release of this update. Not even a mention on their website like they did for their past major releases.


The priority update page, coupled with the announcement last week sounds like confirmation to me. Sometime next week is my guess. I've got a Primer Ellite I want to give to my parents to pair with a Mini. Really looking forward to the DTA update...


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

My crystal ball says we are about 2 weeks out


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

JWhites said:


> Yeah, TiVo may not _intentionally_ kill their own products, but they don't exactly have a very good track record and no one has any faith in their ability not to screw it up. Look at how many years it's taken to get the Premiere where it is today compared to what it was marketed as when it was released in 2009, and in the end they had to release an entirely new product.


Worse yet, the Premiere x4 does NOT stream Netflix without freezing and it also does NOT display Photos if you have a MAC. False advertising.

TiVo customer since 2001


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Worse yet, the Premiere x4 does NOT stream Netflix without freezing


Rumor has it a new Netflix app is coming... hoping for the best.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

jeff92k7 said:


> The stated date was "end of October", right? In that case, I'd bet that the update will be released next Tuesday, the 29th. Gives them a chance to get past the weekend issues on Monday, and a few days left in the week to handle all the support calls that come in from the new update.
> 
> With Thursday being Halloween, I doubt they would release it then. It's not an official holiday but so many companies have contests and parties that it's not a good idea to schedule a major release on that day.
> 
> Of course, this assumes that they still plan on releasing the update this month.


I agree. My concern is however that if they release it just before Halloween, that if there are any problems Wednesday into Thursday, no one would be available Thursday and too hung over on Friday.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Likely tonight.....based on tweet....

TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign 2h
Today is a really good day to make sure your TiVo Premiere is on the priority list for the Fall Update http://tivo.com/priority


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JWhites said:


> ...My concern is however that if they release it just before Halloween, that if there are any problems Wednesday into Thursday, no one would be available Thursday and too hung over on Friday.


Huh? Since when is Halloween a day-off holiday?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

shamilian said:


> Likely tonight.....based on tweet....
> 
> TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign 2h
> Today is a really good day to make sure your TiVo Premiere is on the priority list for the Fall Update http://tivo.com/priority


Meh...maybe...maybe not....just because she says sign up on the priority list today doesn't mean it'll be released today...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They usually do this stuff on Tuesdays, so it'll probably hit tomorrow and today is the last day to get on the Priority list.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> Huh? Since when is Halloween a day-off holiday?


No, was referring to "office party" where they are in the office but not working.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Looks like Margret made a new thread about the rollout of the update. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510628


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JWhites said:


> No, was referring to "office party" where they are in the office but not working.


Since when do TiVo employees party on Halloween?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Rumor has it a new Netflix app is coming... hoping for the best.


No Netflix update mentioned in Margaret's summary of the release

Premiere XL4 Netflix is unusable
No support for MAC on TiVo desktop so that display Photos feature does not work as advertised either
Bad moves TiVo


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> No Netflix update mentioned in Margaret's summary of the release


Well... I know it's in the works and I had pegged it at better than 50/50 a simultaneous launch with the Fall update. Guess it's not quite ready. Hopefully soon (as a Premiere owner). At least the HTML 5 YouTube and DIAL arrived, so we know the framework is in place?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I was thinking the pullback of profiles for the roamio may be linked to the overall readiness of a new netflix app.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Well... I know it's in the works and I had pegged it at better than 50/50 a simultaneous launch with the Fall update. Guess it's not quite ready. Hopefully soon (as a Premiere owner). At least the HTML 5 YouTube and DIAL arrived, so we know the framework is in place?


Has anyone tried the to send a URL to the Premeir using the utility on KMTTG yet? Just an interesting test to see if the Opera browser is up and running on the Premiere.


----------

